# Validity of International Drivers Lincense!



## asadsjanjua (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi everyone!
Is the tourist version of *International Drivers License (in my case Pakistan)valid* for driving in China?
Thanks!


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

asadsjanjua said:


> Hi everyone!
> Is the tourist version of *International Drivers License (in my case Pakistan)valid* for driving in China?
> Thanks!


Only Chinese Drivers licence is valid in China. The only exception, as I understand it, is a Belgium Drivers licence.
International Driving licences not accepted.

Unless you are living here permanently then there is no need for one as car hire is few and far between.

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## asadsjanjua (Mar 21, 2013)

Zhongshan Billy said:


> Only Chinese Drivers licence is valid in China. The only exception, as I understand it, is a Belgium Drivers licence.
> International Driving licences not accepted.
> 
> Unless you are living here permanently then there is no need for one as car hire is few and far between.
> ...


How about *INTERNATIONAL DRIVING PERMIT?* I think China is a signatory to this international tourist provision.
*I just wanted to drive a motorbike? *


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

All you can ride is an Electric Bike which you need no licence for.

They do not allow anyone to ride or drive a motor vehicle without a Chinese Drivers licence.

Zongshan Billy


----------



## asadsjanjua (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks!


----------

